# [Wet Thumb Forum]-MACRO photography



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

I've builded this acuarium 8 x 2,5 x 2,5 cm 
0,05 litres or 50 mL ( a megareef )
































added 3 glasses. the fry it's limited with this glasses, but it can swim.










Two tripodes one for the camera, and other for the binocular lents










Results of the first day, I think it could be better with more practice

Taeniacara candidi's fry



















wwwallace


----------



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

I've builded this acuarium 8 x 2,5 x 2,5 cm 
0,05 litres or 50 mL ( a megareef )
































added 3 glasses. the fry it's limited with this glasses, but it can swim.










Two tripodes one for the camera, and other for the binocular lents










Results of the first day, I think it could be better with more practice

Taeniacara candidi's fry



















wwwallace


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice job! Sure beats waiting for the fish to swim within an area that you can quickly focus.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

Great idea.

I was actually thinking about setting up a small tank 5G w/ black background, some gravel just for picture taking.


----------

